# Off for 3 weeks in the Med



## Rob Fisher (16/10/17)

I'm off to cruise the Mediterranean with my darling wife this weekend and after having done a few trips I have decided that it's Billet Box's all the way. I will be taking 3 BB's with... the Nugget, Red and Dober! All packed in Desce bags. I have also built 3 Boro's ready for filling and two spare Exocets ready wicked. SO it should be a case of filling boro's with XXX and being happy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/10/17)

These Mickey Mouse devices will be going with too! The Cue will be for the plane because the other two have too much vapour!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## SAVapeGear (16/10/17)

It is only Monday @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (16/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm off to cruise the Mediterranean with my darling wife this weekend and after having done a few trips I have decided that it's Billet Box's all the way. I will be taking 3 BB's with... the Nugget, Red and Dober! All packed in Desce bags. I have also built 3 Boro's ready for filling and two spare Exocets ready wicked. SO it should be a case of filling boro's with XXX and being happy!
> View attachment 110530
> View attachment 110531
> View attachment 110532
> ...


Don't forget the 2 litres of XXX! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV (16/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm off to cruise the Mediterranean with my darling wife this weekend and after having done a few trips I have decided that it's Billet Box's all the way. I will be taking 3 BB's with... the Nugget, Red and Dober! All packed in Desce bags. I have also built 3 Boro's ready for filling and two spare Exocets ready wicked. SO it should be a case of filling boro's with XXX and being happy!
> View attachment 110530
> View attachment 110531
> View attachment 110532
> ...


Now that is what I call prepped and ready!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/10/17)

TheV said:


> Now that is what I call prepped and ready!



100% @TheV! I have a fair bit to do between now and the weekend and I hate being unprepared... I can now relax because the vape stuff is ready to rock and roll...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV (16/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% @TheV! I have a fair bit to do between now and the weekend and I hate being unprepared... I can now relax because the vape stuff is ready to rock and roll...


Yes sir, I completely agree. Get the priorities out of the way first, then you can worry about the rest 

You must have a fantastic holiday! I'm sure we will get some amazing BB pics when you are back

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm off to cruise the Mediterranean with my darling wife this weekend and after having done a few trips I have decided that it's Billet Box's all the way. I will be taking 3 BB's with... the Nugget, Red and Dober! All packed in Desce bags. I have also built 3 Boro's ready for filling and two spare Exocets ready wicked. SO it should be a case of filling boro's with XXX and being happy



Impressive Mr Fisher. Enjoy!!!


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (16/10/17)

Enjoy the cruise to the max! Looking forward to all the pictures.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (16/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% @TheV! I have a fair bit to do between now and the weekend and I hate being unprepared... I can now relax because the vape stuff is ready to rock and roll...



Enjoy your trip Dr. Rob, hope you have a great time. Just do not forget to take the wife...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (17/10/17)

Enjoy the trip @Rob Fisher !
Will think of you floating around in the Med somewhere tooting on the BB and looking out to sea 

Am quite envious of how simple your vape packing is
Mainly just the three mods and one juice
When i go away it is quite agonising to figure out the things i need
Invariably I pack way too much and end up using way too little

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/17)

Silver said:


> Enjoy the trip @Rob Fisher !
> Will think of you floating around in the Med somewhere tooting on the BB and looking out to sea
> 
> Am quite envious of how simple your vape packing is
> ...



Yip I packed way too much for Paris and then came back with more than way too much...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/10/17)

Silver said:


> Enjoy the trip @Rob Fisher !
> Will think of you floating around in the Med somewhere tooting on the BB and looking out to sea
> 
> Am quite envious of how simple your vape packing is
> ...



I'm a nervous vaper as I was a nervous smoker. I always used to have extra cigs and extra lighters out of the fear of running out of something. So (from my initial bad experience of running out of juice and having my Alien fail on me), I rather have too many mods, batteries and juice and somevbuild borros and attys. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I'm a nervous vaper as I was a nervous smoker. I always used to have extra cigs and extra lighters out of the fear of running out of something. So (from my initial bad experience of running out of juice and having my Alien fail on me), I rather have too many mods, batteries and juice and somevbuild borros and attys.



Yip I was a carton at home, one in the car and one at the office. I have been caught short once in my 4 years of vaping when I broken a coil on my REO while fishing and then bent down to net a fish and the Sigelei 20watt with atty on top was in my pocket and with bending down I broke the atty glass. Never again!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/17)

BB's safely packed in thier Desce Bags to go in my checked in luggage amongst my clothes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## TheV (19/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> BB's safely packed in thier Desce Bags to go in my checked in luggage amongst my clothes!
> View attachment 110886
> View attachment 110887


What a fantastic combo of colors Mr Fisher. I take it the Nugget will be with you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (19/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> BB's safely packed in thier Desce Bags to go in my checked in luggage amongst my clothes!
> View attachment 110886
> View attachment 110887



This is neat

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (19/10/17)

@Rob Fisher ....... i want to wish you a joyous holiday but i know that will be the case so i will wish you a safe and restful trip.
Have a super time creating those memories that will lift your mouth ends whenever you reminiscent back.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/17)

TheV said:


> What a fantastic combo of colors Mr Fisher. I take it the Nugget will be with you?



Yes indeed it will be with me...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (19/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> BB's safely packed in thier Desce Bags to go in my checked in luggage amongst my clothes!
> View attachment 110886
> View attachment 110887



Those BBs look so lovely @Rob Fisher 
Just a question, why are they going into checked luggage? 
Surely you should take them with you as hand luggage?
Imagine your bags get lost or something like that!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/17)

Silver said:


> Those BBs look so lovely @Rob Fisher
> Just a question, why are they going into checked luggage?
> Surely you should take them with you as hand luggage?
> Imagine your bags get lost or something like that!!!!!



I will have the Nugget in my hand but I don't want to take too much in my carry on through Dubai just in case... never had crap before but there is always a first time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> BB's safely packed in thier Desce Bags to go in my checked in luggage amongst my clothes!



There you stir the nervous guy in me again. Safe travels for your luggage too. 

Have a ball 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/10/17)

Safe and problem free holiday for you @Rob Fisher and the wife. Enjoy the floating around and vape on.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (20/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> but I don't want to take too much in my carry on through Dubai just in case... never had crap before but there is always a first time.



Probably my biggest concern for my trip this December.. From what I gather, they are not too fussy, but like you say, there is always a first time.

Enjoy the trip @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (20/10/17)

Enjoy @Rob Fisher Super jealous - have a blast!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (20/10/17)

Enjoy and be safe.
Remember the Golden rule of life, Happy Wife Happy life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (20/10/17)

@Rob Fisher , I have just one request for you in Barcelona

You need to take a photo of a Nugget on a colourful lizard

Not going to give you any further clues. You need to figure it out and show us the photo 
Then I will be happy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/17)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , I have just one request for you in Barcelona
> 
> You need to take a photo of a Nugget on a colourful lizard
> 
> ...



Roger that Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate (20/10/17)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , I have just one request for you in Barcelona
> 
> You need to take a photo of a Nugget on a colourful lizard
> 
> ...



You better hope you can get out once you are in @Rob Fisher http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-41683390 enjoy Señor Gaudi.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/17)

I think the VapeDroid and Vapor Giant needs to go with!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think the VapeDroid and Vapor Giant needs to go with!
> View attachment 111046
> View attachment 111047



Nervous vaper feeling better 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## TheV (20/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think the VapeDroid and Vapor Giant needs to go with!
> View attachment 111046
> View attachment 111047


Last minute FOMO. Have a wonderful trip Rob!


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/17)

And all my BB's and Mods are going in my Backpack and not in the checked in luggage! And seeing I don't have a Cue anymore I may take the Gusto with as well!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (20/10/17)

Last minute vape additions.
Love it @Rob Fisher !!!

Do I need this?
Yes, what if my other mod goes overboard and my backups need coils and I need to rush to a show and I don't have anything I can quickly grab and take.

Take it, pack it!

@Rob Fisher on a separate note:
I am very happy to hear your BBs are going with you in your hand luggage.
I was getting worried there for a while with them going into checked luggage.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/17)

Silver said:


> Last minute vape additions.
> Love it @Rob Fisher !!!
> 
> Do I need this?
> ...



100% Hi Ho @Silver! On all accounts you are spot on!


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> And all my BB's and Mods are going in my Backpack and not in the checked in luggage! And seeing I don't have a Cue anymore I may take the Gusto with as well!
> View attachment 111048



Nervous vaper now totally relaxed. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/17)

Suitcases packed... Back Pack ready... all batteries are charged and the driver is on his way to fetch us to take us to the airport.. everyone on ECIGSSA be good while I'm away and have an awesome 3 weeks because I'm sure I will.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Suitcases packed... Back Pack ready... all batteries are charged and the driver is on his way to fetch us to take us to the airport.. everyone on ECIGSSA be good while I'm away and have an awesome 3 weeks because I'm sure I will.
> View attachment 111137


Safe travels and happy holiday Rob! We will be here awaiting your return

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Suitcases packed... Back Pack ready... all batteries are charged and the driver is on his way to fetch us to take us to the airport.. everyone on ECIGSSA be good while I'm away and have an awesome 3 weeks because I'm sure I will.
> View attachment 111137



Enjoy it @Rob Fisher 

Right now you are probably trying to stealth the penguin on the plane and then vaping the Nugget under the blanket

Please send us a photo on the other side so we know where you are and that you and your vape gear made it safe!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

